# Is Jeff Cobb the real deal?



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I've never heard of the guy before tonight, but he has a great look and his finisher is pretty cool. Can he be a star player? Or is he an enhancement talent type of guy? How big is his indy star power in comparison to the Elite? 

I'm glad that AEW is signing big guys. They got Hager, Jeff Cobb, and possibly Archer. They just need to get a mid-card title and things are set on the men's side.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I've never heard of the guy before tonight, but he has a great look and his finisher is pretty cool. Can he be a star player? Or is he an enhancement talent type of guy? How big is his indy star power in comparison to the Elite?
> 
> I'm glad that AEW is signing big guys. They got Hager, Jeff Cobb, and possibly Archer. They just need to get a mid-card title and things are set on the men's side.


I've personally seen him twice in person. I personally like his style


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

He has a ways to go in terms of mic work and I'm not sure if he has that top level type charisma but he's a good worker and a legit powerhouse. Good look and fits in the mid card or upper mid card level immediately. Lots of potential there


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I've never heard of the guy before tonight, but he has a great look and his finisher is pretty cool. Can he be a star player? Or is he an enhancement talent type of guy? How big is his indy star power in comparison to the Elite?
> 
> I'm glad that AEW is signing big guys. They got Hager, Jeff Cobb, and possibly Archer. They just need to get a mid-card title and things are set on the men's side.



Right now it seems like he's only signed for this week and next week with AEW. They could try to sign him long term at some point tho. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227786837160120321


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> Right now it seems like he's only signed for this week and next week with AEW. They could try to sign him long term at some point tho.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227786837160120321


Oh okay thanks for the heads up on that. If he is the type of guy who will make the show even better, then hopefully they lock him down.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wardlow vs Jeff Cobb inject that shit in me


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I've only watched him during the last G1. A solid midcarder maybe but nothing more than that. He is about to turn 38 as well. Same goes for Archer, Brodie Lee, Matt Hardy and The Revival.

The real big game changer right now would be Rusev.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

He’s a guy who I’ve seen quite a bit of n ROH and NJPW. He’s a Suplex Machine.

He’s not perfect by any means. He doesn’t seem to have great stamina and has gotten exposed in longer matches in NJPW, IMO. But in the right role he’s an asset.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Upper card guy who could main event feud coming out on the losing end. A bit old, but that is AEW's wheelhouse to sign guys who are old enough to not want WWE. Cobb was turned down after a WWE tryout shortly before he was used as Matanza Cueto in LU. 

As mentioned in the Dynamite thread - PAC vs Cobb needs to happen. But you could throw him against anybody on the roster and get a solid match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tsvetoslava said:


> I've only watched him during the last G1. A solid midcarder maybe but nothing more than that. He is about to turn 38 as well. Same goes for Archer, Brodie Lee, Matt Hardy and The Revival.
> 
> The real big game changer right now would be Rusev.


The only issue I see with Rusev is the fact that his name is trademarked by WWE. Is he a big enough star without his name like Moxley was to really make a difference? If they re-packaged him under a different name, would people still care like they cared about Mox? Casuals have very short attention spans.

No one cares about Shawn Spears for example. And PAC had to go on a crazy long undefeated streak in order to rebuild himself as a main eventer and the real deal.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

He's wrestling in Pittsburgh next Saturday. I don't think I'll make the drive but it might say something about his contract.

Love his finisher. Looks great but is easy as hell to take. SACRIFICE TO THE GODS!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

He'd be a good pick up. Good size, can wrestle and has a bit of a following. He's definitely the type of guy AEW needs.


----------



## The Principal (Apr 5, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The only issue I see with Rusev is the fact that his name is trademarked by WWE. Is he a big enough star without his name like Moxley was to really make a difference? If they re-packaged him under a different name, would people still care like they cared about Mox? Casuals have very short attention spans.


Maybe he can go by something like Miroslav Machka, Miro Machka, or just Machka.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

All Elite Wanking said:


> He's wrestling in Pittsburgh next Saturday. I don't think I'll make the drive but it might say something about his contract.
> 
> Love his finisher. Looks great but is easy as hell to take. SACRIFICE TO THE GODS!


Yeah he's scheduled to number of ROH and indie shows. So I think he's just signed for this week and next for now. Maybe they will try to get Cobb signed full time down the line.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Love that he is now with AEW.

Hate that he is in the Inner Circle.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think Rusev stays with WWE. But Cobb and Rusev sort of offer the same package anyways.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Nowhere in same ballpark as Cody, bucks or omega in terms of name recognition.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

validreasoning said:


> Nowhere in same ballpark as Cody, bucks or omega in terms of name recognition.


He doesnt have the same star power of them but pretty much everyone in the audience knew who he was.

cant say that for most of other other debuts


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah he's scheduled to number of ROH and indie shows. So I think he's just signed for this week and next for now. Maybe they will try to get Cobb signed full time down the line.


they posted that he was all elite.

Cobb is def signed to AEW full time


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Oracle said:


> they posted that he was all elite.
> 
> Cobb is def signed to AEW full time


He's All Elite for this week and next week lol. Lets see if his profile shows up on AEW roster page. It seems like one off.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

__





JEFF COBB MAKING AEW DEBUT | PWInsider.com







pwinsider.com






Pwinsider confirmed Cobb hasn't signed with AEW. Just booked for a few shows.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Thats super weird then.

Hard to get in to him or care when he could go at a moments notice.

Prolly gonna come in job to Mox and something happens after the match to set something up for them whenever in the future and Cobb just does one show and dips.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Oracle said:


> Thats super weird then.
> 
> Hard to get in to him or care when he could go at a moments notice.
> 
> Prolly gonna come in job to Mox and something happens after the match to set something up for them whenever in the future and Cobb just does one show and dips.


Yeah Moxley was never going to lose the match anyways. Basically he's signed per show deal like WWE did with MVP. Maybe if he likes it there and AEW is really impressed. He will end up signing full time at some point.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Meh, boring. I didn't like that first impression, wasn't impressed at all. Jfc AEW why don't you get an actual big guy powerhouse? I have a hard time believing this guy is legit against Mox.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Why didn’t they let Hager destroy Mox before his match v Dustin?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

I thought it was Rhyno ???


----------



## wattyaknow (Oct 2, 2017)

Never actually seen any of his ROH stuff but liked the debut, he looked good. Really not sure why Jericho announced him earlier though, would have been so much better if he had of just came out & attacked Moxley as a surprise attack.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

If they keep him strong and silent he’ll be solid

mid to upper-mid

just don’t let him talk, he is pretty goofy as his real personality


----------



## JJKING13 (Jan 11, 2020)

With Hager finally wrestling and contracting with Cobb I wonder if the higher-ups are getting monsters ready foe a Moxley title run.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW tapes on Wednesdays and isn't playing hanger-on to Wrestlemania so have no events that weekend so really there would be no ready booking conflicts if AEW did sign him and allowed him to finish his other bookings. JR put him over too heavily to just be a one-off match next week. Only Saturday booking after Revolution would be DoN II in late May.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

wattyaknow said:


> Never actually seen any of his ROH stuff but liked the debut, he looked good. Really not sure why Jericho announced him earlier though, would have been so much better if he had of just came out & attacked Moxley as a surprise attack.


Fans were critical of them debuting Dark Order and Butcher&Blade when nobody knew them. They were worried not enough people were gonna know Cobb. That's why Jericho mentioned him and they showed video package right after.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> Fans were critical of them debuting Dark Order and Butcher&Blade when nobody knew them. They were worried not enough people were gonna know Cobb. That's why Jericho mentioned him and they showed video package right after.


This is good because it also preconditions the fans to expect somebody important.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

You know what I dislike most about wrestling these days? 

Generic ring names. 

Jeff Cobb? 

Never heard of him but his name sounds ridiculous in the context of wrestling. 

Keith Lee? Walter? 

We have gone from Raven vs Taz to Jeff Cobb vs Martin Martins


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't mind the "normal" ring names, but wish there was nicknames involved like "Beautiful" Bobby Eaton, "Doctor of Desire" Tom Prichard etc. 

Also I have single "normal" names like Walter, Murphy etc.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmed with who? Doesn't sound like much of a confirmation tbh.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

no,he's the fake deal
he looks LITERALLY like overgrown bo dallas
and he's not ''big guy'' ffs,he's only 1,78

and his name is jake,not jeff,correct that


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Not everyone must have "star" potential.

Cobb is a solid wrestler and those kind of guys are always valuable in any roster.

But are they really going to debut him against a guy that can't lose right now?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

FaceTime Heel said:


> Confirmed with who? Doesn't sound like much of a confirmation tbh.


Meltzer also reported on Observer radio that Cobb isn't signed yet. He's only scheduled for this week and next for now. That said it does sound AEW is pushing to sign him long term at some point.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> Meltzer also reported on Observer radio that Cobb isn't signed yet. He's only scheduled for this week and next for now. That said it does sound AEW is pushing to sign him long term at some point.


Interesting. Curious to see where they go with this. AEW would be wise to add some bigger guys.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

He's a solid midcard guy in my eyes, but that's fine, not everyone needs to be a headliner. The midcard needs a lot of help and Cobb is lightyears better than Janella, Stunt, Kiss, Cutler, etc.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

FaceTime Heel said:


> Interesting. Curious to see where they go with this. AEW would be wise to add some bigger guys.


From every thing I read Cobb doesn't want to sign with any one company right now. He wants to take dates in Japan, ROH, AEW and do indies. As of right now Cobb is just signed for next week's show. 


So I'm guessing Moxley wins next week. Then we don't see Cobb for a while in AEW. Unless they convince him to sign with AEW. I guess Cody a big fan and has been pushing Cobb to join AEW since his contract expired. 


I'm guessing Cobb wants to test the waters and appear for all these companies. In hope that it creates a buzz for him and one of these companies offers him big money to sign exclusively.


----------



## DougalShea (Jun 17, 2016)

Cobb is a legit former collegiate wrestler, so he's pretty much the real deal. He was also on Lucha Underground as "The Monster" Matanza Cueto.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If true that Cobb is unsigned outside the couple of dates, it shows AEW is willing to use short contract freelancers on television programming. Which other freelancers could AEW bring in for short stints that are currently available?

Sort of ends any idea that Cobb would win next week, but versus Moxley heading into his title fight in a couple weeks time there wasn't any shot of that anyways. But more or less there will be no long term angle coming out of next weeks match either.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

I highly doubt they debut Cobb with music & a video for him to attack Moxley and then wrestle him once and then let him bugger off elsewhere.

Especially as part of the Inner Circle.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I personally enjoy the hell out of him in ring, but mic work needs a ton of work so really depends on how he's booked if you want to consider him "the real deal". If by "real deal" you mean he's legit well he represented Guam in the 2004 Olympics in that kind of wrestling, granted he didn't have the best of showings there.

Aside from mic work my main issue would be height, he's built like a tank but he doesn't quite have the height you'd think he would by looking at him, I became really aware of that at Impact's show with Lucha Underground at WrestleCon in 2018, there was a moment where he (as Matanza) stared down Moose in the middle of the match and Moose just towered over him.











prosperwithdeen said:


> The only issue I see with Rusev is the fact that his name is trademarked by WWE. Is he a big enough star without his name like Moxley was to really make a difference? If they re-packaged him under a different name, would people still care like they cared about Mox? Casuals have very short attention spans.
> 
> No one cares about Shawn Spears for example. And PAC had to go on a crazy long undefeated streak in order to rebuild himself as a main eventer and the real deal.


Shawn Spears is a bad example, he was barely over in WWE in the first place and even the part of his time there he was actually over was because people liked to chant TEN! TEN! TEN!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cobb as Matanza killed LU for me. Not any condemnation of his ring work, but the mythical Matanza was talked up and needed to be much more physically imposing. Cobb is a powerful dude and an Olympic wrestler but it wasn't right "casting". 

That being said, I did his work and hope he's signed exclusively or at least NA exclusively. Given he "debuted" in front of a near full house last night and then will work the big Atlanta show against Moxley hopefully it gives him a good impression of the company. He seemed pretty against signing on anywhere exclusively once his RoH contract ended and has a good thing now with the RoH/NJPW working arrangement so it could go either way.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lethal Evans said:


> I highly doubt they debut Cobb with music & a video for him to attack Moxley and then wrestle him once and then let him bugger off elsewhere.
> 
> Especially as part of the Inner Circle.


To me that has just as much to do with them not wanting another Dark Order, Butcher & Blade, Luther moment of the crowd having no idea who he is. Now Cobb is more well known than those guys in the current wrestling scene, but the fear is still there.

And the fact they're matching him with Mox right off the bat and calling him a hired gun, it sounds like a short run at least for now.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

The dude is a buff midget lmao. I find it funny, because looking him from far away, he looked like a monster, but then I saw him in the ring, realized he was shorter than Jericho. lol

He is 37 years old, can't talk and not very charismatic, he could be a shitty version of Rhyno at best. Loves his theme song, tho.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Get the man a contract, he could possibly be the best big man signed to the promotion. Although Wardlow, and Luchasaurus both have breakout star potential and I hope to god they sign Cage.


----------



## Contra Unit (Jan 13, 2020)

DougalShea said:


> Cobb is a legit former collegiate wrestler, so he's pretty much the real deal. He was also on Lucha Underground as "The Monster" Matanza Cueto.


That's where I first saw him. DIdn't really know nor cared who he was until i saw him wrestle Tomohiro Ishii and what I saw was purdy good. I think it's funny that Jeff Cobb is being called a big guy though. I always saw him avg sized, but muscular. He does look yuge when compared to the AEW roster though lol.


----------



## Contra Unit (Jan 13, 2020)

Soul Rex said:


> The dude is a buff midget lmao. I find it funny, because looking him from far away, he looked like a monster, but then I saw him in the ring, realized he was shorter than Jericho. lol


Jericho's height makes no sense to me. In real life (saw him at a gym in WA state bout a decade ago.), he's actually like 5'8 or 5'9, but he almost never looks shorter than 6' while at AEW. What's in his boots? Nearly everyone in the Inner Circle is about 5'9 but Jericho looks bigger than every single one of them except for Hager.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Great look and I have only seen him in LU and this is a pretty good get if they indeed signed him and I imagine they did based on hyping him.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I saw several of his matches when he started out in Hawaii. He was then known as "Mr. Athletic" Jeff Cobb. He's built like a smaller Rhyno, but is a much better wrestler. He can do shooting star presses from the top rope, and he has a variety of power moves as well (like his "Tour of the Islands"). Yes, he's not much of a promo guy, so he might be more effective if he's paired with a manager - especially if he's a heel. As a good guy, however, he comes across as a guy people want to root for. I like him as a "babyface,"

I don't see how he's a part of the Inner Circle at all. He's just a hired gun.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I see his height brought up now and then but he is no smaller than the likes of what benoit and rhyno were in wwe and they came across as legit badass where it has far more big tall guys.

Even if he is shorter than that Cobb could still could easily be booked like a beast like taz from his ecw/early wwe days because of build, strength and wrestling background.

Aew would be dumb not to try and sign the guy otherwise it has to be only a matter of time before wwe offers him a contract seeing as nxt is running out of well known indy stars to sign up.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> To me that has just as much to do with them not wanting another Dark Order, Butcher & Blade, Luther moment of the crowd having no idea who he is. Now Cobb is more well known than those guys in the current wrestling scene, but the fear is still there.
> 
> And the fact they're matching him with Mox right off the bat and calling him a hired gun, it sounds like a short run at least for now.


AEW doesn't shy away from not caring about what they perceive as "WWE marks" which is what a lot of people on Twitter are acting like with the point of "LOL THEY MADE A VIDEO + MUSIC JUST TO MAKE HIM A TWO-DAYER SEEM IMPORTANT".

Might be the WWE experience for the past 10-20 years, but I really can't see AEW debuting someone to attack their biggest star at the moment before a title match. 

I can see where the short run comes from however, Mox has to win. If Cobb comes in and loses and goes to other indies for a while, it's easy to say he couldn't handle Mox and quit (Would Cobb really do that though?) or he's signed and they're keeping it very down low.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lethal Evans said:


> AEW doesn't shy away from not caring about what they perceive as "WWE marks" which is what a lot of people on Twitter are acting like with the point of "LOL THEY MADE A VIDEO + MUSIC JUST TO MAKE HIM A TWO-DAYER SEEM IMPORTANT".
> 
> Might be the WWE experience for the past 10-20 years, but I really can't see AEW debuting someone to attack their biggest star at the moment before a title match.
> 
> I can see where the short run comes from however, Mox has to win. If Cobb comes in and loses and goes to other indies for a while, it's easy to say he couldn't handle Mox and quit (Would Cobb really do that though?) or he's signed and they're keeping it very down low.


Even if they signed Cobb. He was going to lose to Moxley. Since Moxley undefeated and going into title match. They aren't gonna beat him before ppv. So either way Cobb losing or non finish.

Also it's not like Cobb came out and attacked Moxley straight up. It was after Inner Circle beat him up for like 5 minutes and they allowed Cobb to attack him to build up match for next week.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Even if they signed Cobb. He was going to lose to Moxley. Since Moxley undefeated and going into title match. They aren't gonna beat him before ppv. So either way Cobb losing or non finish.


Yeah, non-finish seems most likely. Jericho intervention? Or an Umino intervention to a Inner Circle beat down lmao


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I would have Moxley and Cobb beat the stuffing out of each other next week, but Mox prevails with his finisher. Both men are exhausted afterward and have a staredown. Cobb offers his hand in a show of respect, and the two shake hands. Then the Inner Circle comes to the ring and, furious at Cobb for not getting the job done, give him and Moxley a beatdown to end the show. 

If and when Cobb returns to AEW, he can be a "face" and have some great feuds with the Inner Circle and other heels. He's really at his best as a face.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

Soul Rex said:


> The dude is a buff midget lmao. I find it funny, because looking him from far away, he looked like a monster, but then I saw him in the ring, realized he was shorter than Jericho. lol
> 
> He is 37 years old, can't talk and not very charismatic, he could be a shitty version of Rhyno at best. Loves his theme song, tho.


Cobb's build and style reminds me of a long-haired version of Taz from the old ECW.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

So hes Matanza?, that's a very strong dude for his size


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lethal Evans said:


> Yeah, non-finish seems most likely. Jericho intervention? Or an Umino intervention to a Inner Circle beat down lmao



I think Cobb jobbing clean here. There's no shame in losing to Moxley. Heck Cobb already lost to Moxley in Japan during G1. Now if Cobb signed long term. Then they might do a non finish. But AEW doesn't really do non-finishes. So there's no reason to make this a non finish here. 


When Cobb not going to be around after next week anyways. So I'm pretty sure Cobb doing the job here. Then we will see if he decides to join AEW later this year. If say come July he decides to sign with AEW. It's not going to make him look bad. If he lost to the top guy in the company before. Especially I expect the match to be very competitive. With Cobb hoping to like being with AEW and sign at some point.


----------

